# Non-wool puddle pad for bed?



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

With DS, I tried using a small wool puddle pad with a cotton blanket over the top (to put under him when he was sleeping). He was always a big diaper leaker, so I needed something underneath. The wool didn't work for us, though. I am very sensitive to wool, so one problem was that if I was touching the wool pad (even through the blanket) I felt a little itchy. My son didn't seem uncomfortable, but after a couple of nights he had little tiny bumps on his skin. I never sorted out if the wool was the culprit, but since it was making me itchy I ditched it and used those crappy plastic-y pads from BabiesRUs instead (yuck). #2 is on the way, so I'd like to figure something else out.

Does anyone have a natural-fiber solution that doesn't involve wool? I know that cotton would just absorb the leak, but maybe there are pads that have cotton lined with something safe/natural? I'd like something that I could lay down in the cradle (if by some miracle this baby is a cradle-sleeper), or lay down on the bed if he/she ends up sleeping with me.

Thoughts?


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Just subbing as I am in the exact same spot as you. I was thinking of using several towels under the sheets, but I am guessing that isn't really going to work that well, so I'd love to hear if others have a better solution!


----------



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

If you put something under the sheets, the problem will be that you'll be changing your sheet in the middle of the night when it gets wet (not fun). I think putting something over the sheet is preferable. Hopefully someone will chime in with a magical solution. 

Maybe a puddle-pad made out of synthetic fleece would work ok. Not a natural fiber, but certainly preferable to those plastic-y things. Our fleece blanket over the entire bed has been fine for an older baby/toddler, but it does kind of wrinkle up as we move around (not so safe for a newborn). A smaller, thicker pad might not have that problem...


----------



## HannahJ (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks for posting this great question.

I have sort of a potential answer, except that it's untested.

We bought a mattress pad at Target that is waterproof. Our baby is not here yet, so we haven't had an opportunity to test its "waterproofness" but I did put it on the bed because i wanted to test it for comfort. I was worried it wouldn't breathe and would leave us sweaty or hot. I'm amazed but it's been fine. It doesn't feel or look plastic-y. I'm not exactly sure what it's made of (i've tossed the packaging) but it's certainly synthetic... no terrible off-gassing, though, and it doesn't feel like a plastic sheet.

I had looked into waterproof natural wool pads, but we just can't afford one right now, so this had to suffice. It claims to be waterproof, so i'm hopeful it will deliver. I just thought I'd offer it as a solution because I think I would have been turned off by the idea of a waterproof pad until i experienced it for myself.

I really like the idea of something that covers the entire bed because I imagine I'll be switching baby side to side for nursing, and it would be nice to not have to worry about keeping babe directly over some smaller pad. Also, I like that it should protect the bed from other fluids- like from me! (broken waters, PP bleeding, etc.)

If, however, anyone reads this and has tried such a pad only to find that it's not actually waterproof, please chime in.


----------



## ashleybrook (Aug 6, 2010)

well, i always have a waterproof mattress pad, plastic under the mattress pad and sheets, but as you say, you want something over the sheet. i used big beach towels at first--i don't recommend it as they get all wet, and still leak down to the sheet. i found something, totally not natural, at burlington coat factory in their baby department. they had a large waterproof pad for the size of a crib...and a smallish one, which is what we got. i actually don't know what the fabric is because we're laying on it right now with a thin blanket over it. it is not plastic, and i don't think wool either...but it doesn't leak through to the sheet either. i got two small ones and use them a few nights before i need to wash them. good luck, i'll keep an eye on the thread to see what others suggest. i'd love to see the same idea in natural.


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

My favorite baby thing to recommend is what we call "puppy pads." We have a big stack of them. Baby sleeps on them, toddler sleeps on them, I leak milk on them, they're great for nakey butt time, and they're cheap, especially if you buy the reclaimed ones. The backing is vinyl and the quilted top is cotton. Totally waterproof and comfortable. I love these things!

http://www.ezwhelp.com/BuyNewWhelpingPads.htm


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought at Babies R Us organic cotton waterproof pads with something waterproof on the back. The size I have my daughter on some nights is made to line a crib. It's a really good size. They are think enouhj not to make you sweat too.


----------

